# UK national, short stay in Italy



## latkins_ (Apr 30, 2021)

I am British, and my wife is Italian. We currently both live in the UK. Due to a family emergency she will need to return to Italy for a 6-12 month period. I will join her under the "permesso di soggiorno". I am trying to work out whether I will be able to take my UK registered car, and have been finding it difficult to get definitive answers -- it seems like most places have not yet worked out the implications of Brexit on issues like these.

As I understand it, tourists are allowed to bring their car into Italy for up to 3 months (the duration of a standard tourist visa). If you are a resident of Italy, however, you must register your car with the Italian authorities within two months of arrival (e.g. get an Italian license plate and so on). The permesso di soggiorno seems to not grant me resident status (I think I would be domiciled in Italy), so I am not even clear on whether I would be able to register the car.

How can I find the answer to this question? My Italian isn't up to reading the legislation I've found, and the various local authorities we have called were not able to give a definitive answer. Perhaps someone could suggest a lawyer I could speak to?

(In case anyone is curious, we particularly want to bring the car due to the awkward duration of our trip -- we could bring some larger items without paying for shipping twice in a <12 month period, and we would not have to buy a car when out there).


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd register for residence. The only people who don't are tourists.

Is your wife registered with the AIRE in the UK? Is your marriage registered? Assuming both it won't be very hard to register for residence.

If not I think you'd need at least your marriage certificate.


----------

